# Cadillac conversion,hardtop 2 convertible!



## Westwood (Jun 20, 2005)

Sup y'all!!! Picture this 1984 coupe de ville and im cuting the top off!!! My frame is in mint cond so should i add frame connectors or what else should i do??? [attachmentid=194920]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

frame connectors? if u plan on juicing it u better wrap the whole frame..but my question is if your gonna turn a hard top into a convetable and make it look good and do it the right way...why dont ya just go and buy a le cab?


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

t


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 20 2005, 04:59 PM~3298471
> *..why dont ya just go and buy a le cab?
> *


x2


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

just buy a lecab you cant perfect such a thing it wont come out right


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 20 2005, 04:59 PM~3298471
> *why dont ya just go and buy a le cab?
> *


X3


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 20 2006, 02:35 PM~6005495
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Aug 20 2006, 11:28 AM~6005067
> *just buy a lecab you cant perfect such a thing it wont come out right
> *


you mean not everyone can make it come out right,but some can do what GM never did........


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 20 2006, 04:53 PM~6005563
> *you mean not everyone can make it come out right,but some can do what GM never did........
> *


but for the money + time, a lecab would be cheaper... :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 20 2006, 03:07 PM~6005798
> *but for the money + time, a lecab would be cheaper... :biggrin:
> *


true.....if they are made vert just buy one...but for cars that never came vert its more fun :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 20 2006, 10:10 PM~6006839
> *true.....if they are made vert just buy one...but for cars that never came vert its more fun :biggrin:
> *


i agree 110%..  :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

IF EVERYONE WERE HATERS LIKE SOME OF YOU ON HERE THERE WOULDN'T BE ANY BIG BODY 2DR AND RAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Aug 21 2006, 10:08 PM~6013788
> *IF EVERYONE WERE HATERS LIKE SOME OF YOU ON HERE THERE WOULDN'T BE ANY BIG BODY 2DR AND RAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no you fucking shithead, because there never was a 2 door 93-6 cadillac fleetwood...

what everyone is saying is WHY BUILD A CAR THAT ALREADY EXISTS??...

i'm going to make my 4 door 63 a 2 door.... :uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 22 2006, 08:43 AM~6016125
> *no you fucking shithead, because there never was a 2 door 93-6 cadillac fleetwood...
> 
> what everyone is saying is WHY BUILD A CAR THAT ALREADY EXISTS??...
> ...


how about making your 63 4 door into a 64 2 door :cheesy: oh yeah with 16 switches :uh: 

sometimes people have great ideas but do not realize the amount of money and time it takes to built. I looked into the amount of work to convert a hardtop to a convertible the correct way and said FUCK THAT... I could buy a true convertible for less


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Aug 22 2006, 08:19 AM~6016701
> *how about making your 63 4 door into a 64 2 door :cheesy: oh yeah with 16 switches :uh:
> 
> sometimes people have great ideas but do not realize the amount of money and time it takes to built. I looked into the amount of work to convert a hardtop to a convertible the correct way and said FUCK THAT... I could buy a true convertible for less
> *


ye sir,i started verting my regal,knowing it was guna take long,With a hook up on finding the top i figure i spent over 2g's only in parts,then came the cutting and fitting,aliging,quarter windows,latches/window frame,bucket...sounds simple but its not.not worth the work and money when they are alrady made vert.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Aug 22 2006, 04:51 PM~6018678
> *ye sir,i started verting my regal,knowing it was guna take long,With a hook up on finding the top i figure i spent over 2g's only in parts,then came the cutting and fitting,aliging,quarter windows,latches/window frame,bucket...sounds simple but its not.not worth the work and money when they are alrady made vert.
> *


it's like building pump blocks.....

somebody else already did all the "hard" work.. thats why they cost what they do....

if it weren't the case, adex wouldn't cost what it does...


----------



## capslock (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 20 2005, 01:59 PM~3298471
> *frame connectors? if u plan on juicing it u better wrap the whole frame..but my question is if your gonna turn a hard top into a convetable and make it look good and do it the right way...why dont ya just go and buy a le cab?
> *



arent lecabs hard to find anyways? let the man do what he wants. its not ur car. let him chop the top..i know it wont look as good as a lecab but hey... its his car not urs... well just have to watch and see the outcome..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capslock_@Aug 24 2006, 12:55 PM~6032735
> *arent lecabs hard to find anyways? let the man do what he wants. its not ur car. let him chop the top..i know it wont look as good as a lecab but hey... its his car not urs... well just have to watch and see the outcome..
> *


he just asked "what should i do?"

and the answer in this case, is- leave that shit alone


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im gonna cut my top off and leve it that way..not convertable..a permanent drop top.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 28 2006, 03:34 PM~6060861
> *im gonna cut my top off and leve it that way..not convertable..a permanent drop top.. :biggrin:
> *


ur gonna be bonded at home if u plan on driving it everywhere.. plus weather sometime it gets chilled at night.. Oh how would u leave it in parkinglot all open inviting someone to come and steal shit out of ur car!... and mess with it.. its not a good idea man listen to these ppl theyve been through it and in lowriding for a while u come here asking for our advice we give it to u..

In this case my advise to u bro is leave her alone esse.... get ur juice n spokes thats it.. and if u have time hustle and pay a visit to the Country side or some shit who knows u might find a LeCab.. there is nothing impossible in this world if u have all that load of money to turn HT into a RAG TOP u might as well just wait and snoop around buddy!!!


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westwood_@Jun 19 2005, 11:42 PM~3296181
> *Sup y'all!!! Picture this 1984 coupe de ville and im cuting the top off!!! My frame is in mint cond so should i add frame connectors or what else should i do??? [attachmentid=194920]
> *




you better post up some pics or make thread to shut the doubters up.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSlow84_@Sep 5 2006, 09:53 AM~6107875
> *you better post up some pics or make thread to shut the doubters up.
> *


he beter.cause if he has to ask how to make his car vert i think hes gunna fuck it up


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 6 2006, 12:48 AM~6113263
> *he beter.cause if he has to ask how to make his car vert i think hes gunna fuck it up
> *


i agree


----------

